# Cold Temps and dry skin.



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Normally I don't have drying skin but with these sub-zero temp, having to go outside, etc. and such I've noticed the bottom of my feet, heels, and even my elbows are dry and cracked/flaking......
Have increased my water intake and have broken out the wife's hand cream and even Vaseline at least till the cold snap ends......
How bout you???


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Micheal said:


> Normally I don't have drying skin but with these sub-zero temp, having to go outside, etc. and such I've noticed the bottom of my feet, heels, and even my elbows are dry and cracked/flaking......
> Have increased my water intake and have broken out the wife's hand cream and even Vaseline at least till the cold snap ends......
> How bout you???


I've found that O'Keeffe's Working Hands helps a lot, and they make a foot lotion too. 

http://www.okeeffescompany.com/working-hands


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

aqua por


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

I’m glad you mentioned hydration. It’s counterintuitive to some that these temps sap the liquid out of your body just like you were sweating in 90F heat. It’s doesn’t seem to trigger the thirst reflex so keep the hot tea flowing.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Taking Vitamin E helps a lot.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

If you go outside in this winter weather ( currently a brutal storm ), make sure you
dress correctly and wear mittens or gloves.
I have animals to feed and I need do dress in layers. First time fighting with the
bottoms of my feet. Heels cracked. I had to go buy a pair of inner soles for my
work boots. They did make a difference big time.







I been using a Carmex tube similar to this product. Mine is a hydrating lotion.
Real good stuff. No stinky smell either. I just did a search for this and was
flabbergasted at the price. Not sure where I got my tube ( guessing it was a
freebie ) but I bet I put it in safer place.
I just did a quick search in the bathroom, and found I have 2 tubes of the 5 oz
size. It is going for crazy money on ebay this size.
I think it's been discontinued from the research that I been doing.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I was out shopping today but not out in the weather a lot. my lips are dry and cracking which never happens. I got lypsol on them now. could have happened when I was trying to get the lock unthawed I guess. didn't bother with my scarf today either. ~Georgia


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Omg...best thing in the entire universe.
Amlactin lotion
A dermatologist recommended it to me and I went from practically having hooves at the ends of my legs to feet as soft as a baby’s backside. It feels too thin and watery to do any good and after applying it smells like ammonia for about a minute and that goes right away...but don’t let that deter you. This stuff is amazeballs. 

No more rough elbows. Dry skin bumps or hooves for feet. I love it.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Glysomed is doing wonders for my feet and hands this winter. Burt's Bees lip balm on my lips. I wear glasses all the time and when I come indoors I'm sometimes shocked by how much salt and dirt is on the lenses, which means that's on my face too so I make sure I'm using a good moisturizer.

http://www.glysomed.com/products/


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

This stuff is really good for the hands. Don't know if it's available to the general public, but you see it a lot in the hospital.


https://www.fishersci.com/shop/products/softguard-extra-strength-barrier-hand-cream/p-4525623


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

This year is the same as the last, pretty rough on my hands and feet! I think it has something to do with getting older. I've been drinking more water, taking less showers, and trying to wear rubber gloves when doing dishes, I don't like them but they do make a big difference. 
Oh, and trying all sorts of hand creams, I will try to find some that were mentioned. Cracked fingertips feel like paper cuts, I have never experienced that before, it's terrible!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Happens every winter - we have a large (whole house size) humidifier, but I still need lotion on hands, arms, feet - having the heat on dries the air.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I've never understood why people needed chapstick, until this winter.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

So far this winter, I have not had a cracked finger from drying out, and the cold and wet.
I leave a roll of paper towels in the coop and the rabbitry, and use the towels to dry my hands when they get wet from thawing their water bowls (rabbits). I also take two pair of gloves. One pair is fleece-like which I use to carry stuff from the house to the critter areas. When I'm actually working on the water/feed in the outbuildings, I change gloves to the kind with insulation AND rubber fingers so the water doesn't go through to the hand. When done with the chores, I remove the rubber fingered gloves, make sure my hands are dry (paper towels), then put on the fleece gloves IF they didn't get wet, otherwise use the rubber fingered gloves to carry empty buckets back to the house. I also put lotion on my finger tips before I go out in the cold...to keep the skin soft and flexible so they don't crack.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

This winter was much worse than others for me. I use Burt's Bees Honey Lipbalm. Keep a tube in several coat and jacket pockets. Had my right heel crack and become misery to walk on. Used antibiotic ointmint, vasaline based ointments and am now using a calendula,olive oil and beeswax salve our daughter made. This summer I'll learn how to make the salve myself and nip skin problems in the bud next Nov./Dec. Procrastination can exact its toll...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Lotion or vaseline on the feet and then cover them with socks. Not everyone can sleep in socks but it works.


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

I USE A



VARIETY OF DR DANS PRODUCTS. I USE THE LIPBALM & IT IS THE ONLY THING I HAVE FOUND IN YRS THAT KEEPS MY LIPS FROM SPLITTING & BLEEDING. I HAVE TO USE IT ALL YR. AROUND. I HAVE TO ORDER IT OVER THE NET OR ASK WALGREENS TO ORDER IT FOR ME. I HAVE TRIED JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING OVER THE YRS & THIS IS THE ONLY PRODUCT THAT SEEMS TO WORK FOR ME. GOOD ON SPLIT FINGER TIPS TOO.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Chapstick Medicated is the only thing I have used on my lips that has worked, I keep one by the bed and one in my desk at work.
Aquaphore (or actually Walgreens cheaper knockoff) - works on my feet, I use it about once a month year round.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Popping back in to say the Okeeffe's was tried, both the hand and foot, great stuff. (Not much difference between the two from what I can tell)
It Feels like a protective layer on my feet, but not greasy or sticky. Seems like it will last a while, you don't need bunch per application.
Also tried CeraVe lightweight daily moisturizing lotion, the combination of all has made a huge difference!


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

I use either olive oil or bi-o oil on my face and neck to keep from shriveling up like a dehydrated apple indoors with this oil hot water heat and dry air. Outdoors in winter I use the same to protect my skin from the elements but also rub vaseline or Burt's Bees hand cream on my hands. At night I use vaseline on my feet and put on cotton socks.


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

""Omg...best thing in the entire universe.
Amlactin lotion
A dermatologist recommended it to me and I went from practically having hooves at the ends of my legs to feet as soft as a baby’s backside. It feels too thin and watery to do any good and after applying it smells like ammonia for about a minute and that goes right away...but don’t let that deter you. This stuff is amazeballs. 

No more rough elbows. Dry skin bumps or hooves for feet. I love it.""


My skin is terribly dry this year . I have just started using the Amlactin lotion, too. I have used it for 5 days & can already tell a difference !


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Micheal said:


> Normally I don't have drying skin but with these sub-zero temp, having to go outside, etc. and such I've noticed the bottom of my feet, heels, and even my elbows are dry and cracked/flaking......
> Have increased my water intake and have broken out the wife's hand cream and even Vaseline at least till the cold snap ends......
> How bout you???


I used to get really dry skin in the winter, until I started using lotion bars. My skin is always soft now


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I use sesame oil and a humidifier helps


----------

